# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Chronische (zenuw)pijn, recividerende nierstenen en osteoporose. Wie kan helpen??????

## Yvo

In 2006 is er bij mij Osteoporose geconstateerd, na jaren van aanzienlijke rugpijn. Als man van destijds 26 jaar, was dit een unieke situatie, waarbij direct is gezocht naar de oorzaak van deze aandoening. Dit zonder succes, waarmee de arts na enkele onderzoeken aangaf dat het waarschijnlijk idyopatische osteoporose is, ofwel we weten het niet.
In 2007 voor het eerst geconfronteerd met nierstenen, waaraan ik inmiddels ruim 30 maal ben geholpen. Oorzaak hiervan is tweeledig: een te lage citraat waarde en de eerdergenoemde osteoporose. De te lage citraat zorgt ervoor dat calcium te makkelijk kan klonteren en de osteoporose voor een hoge aanvoer van calcium. Ook hiervoor is het dus van belang de oorzaak van de osteoporose te achterhalen.
Sinds 2011 loopt er hiervoor een second opinion in het UMC St Radboud, waar ik een waslijst aan onderzoeken heb gehad en specialismes heb gezien. Alle artsen geven aan dat ik kerngezond ben. 
Alleen, de klachten nemen toe. Sinds april 2012 merk ik een progressieve toename, waarbij niet alleen de nierstenen toenemen in aantal en grootte, maar ook de pijnklachten. Naast de bestaande klachten in nek en rug (onder-, midden- en bovenrug) heb ik sinds vorig jaar zomer uitvalverschijnselen en pijnklachten (brandend, stekend) in mijn benen en krachtverlies in mijn handen; een lichte aanraking/aai over mijn been voelt aan als een messteek, waarbij ik compleet door de grond ga van de pijn. De spieren moeten inmiddels dermate veel opvangen, waardoor deze volgens de fysiotherapeut aanvoelen als staal. De pijnklachten zijn inmiddels dermate ernstig, dat de voorgeschreven Oxicontin en Oxynorm onvoldoende baat hebben. Ook de Amirtyptiline en Lyrica bieden onvoldoende werking. Van de neuroloog inmiddels gehoord dat zij geen afwijkingen ziet, wat toch zeker goed nieuws is (??), en dat ik waarschijnlijk de rest van mijn leven op deze wijze door moet brengen... 
Ondanks dat de artsen het tegendeel aangeven, doen de symptomen mij erg aan MS denken. Kan het zijn dat dit niet op de MRI zichtbaar is, maar dat het dan wel MS blijkt te zijn? Het zou namelijk een verklaring voor ALLE klachten en symptomen zijn. Wie kan mij helpen?? Ik hoop namelijk dat ik niet de rest van mijn leven onder de invloed van morfine door hoef te brengen, en door de pijn en stenen een deel van het opgroeien van mijn kind hoef te missen. Eventuele ander tips en mogelijkheden zijn uiteraard meer dan welkom.

----------

